# Axiom Epic 80 Speaker Review: Discussion Thread



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/axiom80review.jpg[/img]
*Axiom Epic 80 EP800 7.1*

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*

*Summary:* I think one thing that seems to get lost in other reviews of the Epic 80 and more specifically the M80’s is the lack of any sound colorization. These speakers are extremely neutral sounding which struck me as odd because the woofers are all aluminum. Usually when I hear something such as a Definitive, Klipsch and even some Martin Logan I can hear something that seems to be undoubtedly specific to the brand. Almost like when I hear a Marshall cabinet versus a Mesa-Boogie cabinet, but in Axiom’s case I just don’t hear it. I hear perfectly clear sound, flawless imaging and natural sounding re-production of audio sources. 

The Axiom Epic 80 7.1 with the EP800 is absolutely the best sounding set of speakers I have heard in its price range. These aren’t boutique level, but more of an audiophile quality workhorse. Not a Ferrari, but easily a Corvette Z06. I have no qualms about recommending this very setup, and have, to anyone looking to move to the next level from generic box store brands that tout audiophile quality, but don’t adequately deliver. I ended up buying this set from Axiom because once I heard this incredibly dynamic and jaw-dropping setup and could directly compare it to my Definitive Technology setup, there was no way I was sending it back. I would be very curious to hear what Axiom could do if they went ultra-high end in the vein of a Paradigm Signature or Dynaudio however; my bride and bank account sure hope they don’t.

Highly Recommended

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey Dale, how did you feel about the vertical (and horizontal) sweet spots of these M80s?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Absolutely love it! Still brings a smile to my face every time. I'm glad I took your suggestion when I started and threw more power at them, they really came to life at that point!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice review, thanks for taking the time, Dale.

That sub sounds like it is a beast.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

It is definitely a monster! Very tight and clean bass!


----------



## Rustolem (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi, I just read your reviews of the Axiom speaker system and wanted to know if you were still using that setup and still happy with them? 
I have narrowed my choices down to either the Axiom of Klipsch, but I won't be able to afford the larger sub and will probably get another brand that's not quite as expensive. 

Thanks for any response you have.

Rustolem:wave:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I still have them and still love the fidelity. I will stress the importance of having enough power to push the 4 ohm load. But yes, that are absolutely phenomenal sounding speakers and highly recommend them.


----------



## Rustolem (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey thanks for the response, after so many forum post I have never seen people so negative against one speaker manufacturer. 
I would be running a Yamaha RX-A3000, and would think it would be enough to give them the power they need. 
Do you have the M80's set to small in your speaker configuration? 
If so how does music sound on 2 channel?

Thanks again,
Rustolem


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi. After reading your review, I decided to buy the epic80. I am a newbie in HT, and I was wondering if you can answer some of my questions.

1. I have onkyo tx-nr709, from your review, my 110 per channel would be suboptimal. And was going to do what you did. Get pair of the crown xls1000 to run the fronts and the center. My first questions is, can I also add the sub to crown amp, since I should have one channel left?

My second question is, on Amazon, one reviewer of crown said this "Crown accepts 1.4 volts input, which Onkyo 809 receiver was unable to provide. Onkyo could only pump out 0.2 volts, which is a shame. So, later I had to buy ART CleanBox Pro to bump up the output level of Onkyo 809. So, anyone interested in running this amp in HT setup must also buy ART CleanBox Pro, otherwise you won't be able to drive it adequately."

Could you explain what this means? And also is it necessary to buy the pro or am I good to go?

I appreciate any help you can provide

Thanks

DL


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I think with the 809 you would need the ART PRO and I personally would not use the second channel for the sub on the second XLS1000. I would look into a Dayton sub amp for that.


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thx for the info. Could you explain how I would add the pro to my 709 receiver?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You would need to run RCA connections from the Pre-out directly into the Crown inputs. Then plug the speakers to the speaker terminals on the crown. The Pre-out should be marked on the back of the 709.


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thx for the reply. Where would I put the art clean box pro? I am some what confused.


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Also, could you explain why art clean box pro is needed? I do not understand this volt issue


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, been insanely busy today. The voltage that is being referred to is the voltage the signal coming out of the Onkyo RCA 'pre-out' and the Crown RCA input each require. The Crown requires a stronger signal than the 709 outputs therefore you would want to amplify it using the ART in order to ensure there is no degradation of the signal. Does that make sense?


----------



## mp5475 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes! Thx again. I am thinking I will get the Emotiva XPA-3. This should work, right? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Not a problem, that's what I am here for. I use an Emotiva XPA 5 myself and it works very well for my needs. I have an Onkyo TX-NR 3007 that I use as the processor.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Axiom went high end. Bryston decided to get into the speaker business. Bryston and Axiom built several models with the Model T being the most expensive starting at $6500. When you look at the Model T you can definitely see it's heritage. If you go on the Bryston web site and look at the Model T they acknowledge Axiom. Initial reports say it's M80v3 on steroids.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

The Bryston look nice but at that price I can think of some that I would rather have. The LFR1100's that I ended up buying after the review are really nice but man do they love power!

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...0-omni-directional-speaker.html#axzz2Hcghfb9Q


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

You would think with 95db sensitivity 300 watts would be enough. Maybe the speakers dip below 4 ohms and the amp not liking that. I have the M80v3 driven by 200 watts 4 ohms and I haven't driven the amp into clipping yet.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Any reports on the Axiom M100? Did they use some of the R&D they used on the Bryston model T, 3 woofers?


----------



## doreytp (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeh it's out now 
was tempting to upgrade, but stuck with my M80's there quite sufficient for me


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Axiom's are either loved or hated. I'm using the M80's 3 for my home theater so far so good. I think their new price of the M100 better be something special for there is quite a bit of competition at that price point.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

No reason for the M100s really. I think its mostly to utilize extra cabinets from the LFR minus the back panel slant, bingo new model thats not really needed in the lineup. Using a subwoofer the M100s are pointless compared to M80s as they won't offer any more output or resolution in the midrange and treble. Its just extra midbass capabilities. 

I think it would have been better to design a new true midrange driver for the towers instead of utilizing a woofer as a midrange that begins to break up too early in the upper midrange lower treble. 

Its just an expensive model that IMO makes no sense other than it probably helps get rid of some of the excess LFR cabinets that maybe the back panel didn't come out right.


----------



## Biggarthomas (Sep 7, 2013)

Speculation is a values human ability. It is most often useful when it proceeds from empirical knowledge. On the other hand, speculation devoid of data . . . To suggest that the M100 was made because Axiom had an overrun of LFR boxes is complete speculation. It's hard to understand at gives people the right, without a scintilla of evidence beyond their own say-so.

I owned Axiom M80s and now own M100s and think that I am more qualified to discuss the difference between the two speakers. I very much liked the M80s however, I have a large living/dining room area and wanted a pair of speakers that would fill the room - I like my music LOUD. When I read about the M100, I learned that it would carry a redesigned 6.5 inch high power woofer and a redesigned crossover. I have listened to the M100s for three weeks and think that I am qualified to say that this is a different speaker to the M80. There is that Axiom neutrality in delivery, there is the articulation of women's and men's singing voices, there is also an ruthless revelation of bad recordings (an Amy Winehouse album comes to mind - just horrid). There is the slight difficulty in placing the speakers which when accomplished s rewarded by a lush clarity, a wide and high soundstage with very good but not excellent imaging. Pianos sound as if they are in the room ( a must for me because if I was going to ever play an instrument it would e the piano) but finally, it is the bass that comes together - far, far deeper than the M80. I have added a DSPeaker Anti-Mode to my system. The Anti-Mode has capitalized on the native abilities of the speakers to pull the bass range into a - "where did tat come from" sort of bass. While the treble and mids meld into the soundstage, the bass (depending on the recording) appears not to be coming from the speakers themselves, the speakers disappear! At one point, during the first week that I had them, I tried several tests. While listening to an orchestral choir, I cupped my hands over my mouth a tried to mimic their sound, was the sound from the speakers like the muffled sound that you get by putting hands over your mouth - no, there was a clarity there with the voices. I find that the Anti-Mode is much more musical than the MDAC that was my only DAC until now. It allows pianos and women's voices to ring and the speakers play along with that. Playing Santana Abraxas, the bass notes had me up on m feet dancing in the living room - there is a power there that I have never experience in bass drivers in floor-standing speakers - very, very powerful but capable of great subtlety as in the bass note in the Mission or in Bach's Mass in B Minor. But, as I said, the same drivers are capable of very scary evils of depth in Massive Attack's Collected - now that's a test for bass handling. I said that I'd used test disks, I did use the Sheffield Drum Test and the much longer Sheffield test album(iTunes has them). I found that the drum test (got to get beyond the dated music) was handled by the speakers with incredible speed, I thought faster than the M80s but not by much. I also thought that the image placement on the onager disk was fare more accurate than the M80 - my wife agreed with that. Not much else to say except that if you are ever in r near Guelph, PM me and come on over for a lulled of hours listening. After you have listened, than be as critical as you like.

People are right about Axiom, they are either hated or loved. The constant criticism is of Axioms being too bright. Last week, I spoke to a hifi shop salesman about the Axiom M100. I've never heard them, but I've never heard an Axiom that I did like he said. So I asked, what didn't you like about them. Oh says the salesman, they are dull, dull, dull! Hmm, got me thinking now, trying to reconcile "overly bright" and "ear bleedingly bright" with "dull, dull, dull". Just so long as Axiom keeps on being the subject of wild extremes of thought, they are probably the right musical solution for me.


----------



## chaluga (Mar 5, 2013)

Are they still using a 25 dollar tweeter in there speakers ? Maybe that has something to do with the bright comments


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Biggarthomas said:


> I owned Axiom M80s and now own M100s and think that I am more qualified to discuss the difference between the two speakers.


I've owned Axiom speakers too and have done direct side by side comparisons and I always felt I was qualified to discuss the differences in each speaker pros and cons. The Axiom fans thought other wise. There is no discussion unless of course it revolves around how awesome Axioms are. Some of those Axiom fans haven't even owned any modern speakers in the last 20 yrs other than Axioms but yet they feel they have the right to say how Axioms are similarily good compared to the competition. :huh: 

They also feel they have the right to tell me i'm wrong in my assessments. Axiom, HSU, Aperion, Paradigm, Arx, Boston and several others all in the same room at the same time. The Axiom fans have never given any other brands the time of day just due to pure blinded brand loyalty. Talk about quality crossovers and they resort to suggesting that you believe in voodoo snakeoil marketing like gold plated speaker wire. Talk about wanting quality cast drivers with proper venting and they resort to calling names. 

I remember suggesting Axiom develop new drivers and was vilified for it and was told there is NO need for improved, better, different drivers. Now the new 6.5" comes out and they changed there tune on those. Don't know what happened there??? Didn't know they needed a improved 6.5" :scratch:

The only benefit of the M100 over the M80 and Ian even stated on his forum is the slight increase in bass extension and increased output in that same region. 

Oh and the LFR and the M100 are the exact same dimensions. 47.5" x 9.25" x 17" Its economics and makes sense from a business stand point.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Agreed, I own Axiom M80s and LFR1100s as well as SVS Ultra series and Definitive Technology and all have their strengths and weaknesses. I can appreciate everyone's passion for the Axiom brand as I am a huge fan myself, but suggesting that someone is unqualified, such as gtpsuper24, simply because they do not currently own a particular model only hurts your argument.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Additionally I would like to apologize to everyone for not maintaining this thread better over th past couple of months.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for reeling this in, Dale. No apology is needed.

Everyone is qualified to give an opinion. No one should be attacking others. It simply will not be tolerated here. Some may speculate, all have their biases, yet we can, and will discuss those perspectives with respect and deference to the right of others to have an opinion, whether we agree or not.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

gtpsuper24 said:


> I've owned Axiom speakers too and have done direct side by side comparisons and I always felt I was qualified to discuss the differences in each speaker pros and cons. The Axiom fans thought other wise. There is no discussion unless of course it revolves around how awesome Axioms are. Some of those Axiom fans haven't even owned any modern speakers in the last 20 yrs other than Axioms but yet they feel they have the right to say how Axioms are similarily good compared to the competition. :huh:
> 
> They also feel they have the right to tell me i'm wrong in my assessments. Axiom, HSU, Aperion, Paradigm, Arx, Boston and several others all in the same room at the same time. The Axiom fans have never given any other brands the time of day just due to pure blinded brand loyalty. Talk about quality crossovers and they resort to suggesting that you believe in voodoo snakeoil marketing like gold plated speaker wire. Talk about wanting quality cast drivers with proper venting and they resort to calling names.
> 
> ...


Is the upcoming Bryston Model A $3250.00 similar to the new Axiom M100? Axiom R&D helped design the new Bryston line for which most reviews have been extremely positive. Bryston Model T uses 8 inch woofer's and 5 inch midrange? The Model A is a lower price version of Model T with pretty much the same driver complement as Axiom M100. I'm sure Bryston reworked the crossover and demanded a better 61/2 driver than the present M80. Is this why Axiom is delivering the Model 100?


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Bjski said:


> Is the upcoming Bryston Model A $3250.00 similar to the new Axiom M100? Axiom R&D helped design the new Bryston line for which most reviews have been extremely positive. Bryston Model T uses 8 inch woofer's and 5 inch midrange? The Model A is a lower price version of Model T with pretty much the same driver complement as Axiom M100. I'm sure Bryston reworked the crossover and demanded a better 61/2 driver than the present M80. Is this why Axiom is delivering the Model 100?


From a business stand point for profits it makes total sense to use that cabinet for as many models as possible. I would not be surprised to see that new Axiom 6.5 used in the Bryston Model A, that 6.5 seems to be a pricey option from Axiom $700 to upgrade the LFR with it. Plus the M100 is another $1100 over the M80 so I would say Axiom is probably using the 6.5" motor and basket, that was meant for the Bryston speakers. Bryston did confirm that they do in fact use the identical tweeter as the Axiom speakers, so using the same woofers probably isn't out of the realm of possibilities.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

I know they use the same tweeter and I think we are on the same page with the new woofer. I bet Bryston reworked the crossover.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Biggarthomas said:


> After you have listened, than be as critical as you like.


Thats exactly what I did a year and a half ago or so. I had owned Axiom M22s, M2 and VP150 for several years as well as owning a EP175 subwoofer. I decided to look into other speakers just due to my dislike of the VP150. I ordered a pair of Arx A1 bookshelfs, HSU HB Mk2, Aperion 5b, Paradigm Atoms, Boston Acoustics CS and VRB along with some Boston VR1 and VRC speakers I had left over. I had also demo'd more Paradigms, Martin Logans and some other brands in some dealers. 

I posted my opinions of them and how they compared to my current system at the time (Axiom). The Axioms came in usually the most expensive and had the cheapest build quality. Lowest of low crossover components, cheap stamped drivers compared to the other brands. The Arx drivers and crossovers was vastly superior to any of the Axiom models I had and came in cheaper than the Axioms. The Arx crossovers was so far ahead of what Axiom was offering that I was amazed and began to really question everything. Arx uses non-inductive wire wound resistors in there crossovers that cost about 4x as much as Axioms resistors (going by madisound and PE prices) I'm sure the air core used in the Arx xover costs as much as the entire Axiom crossover. 

The M22 could come no where close to the dynamics and fullness of the A1 or the HSU bookshelf and both came in cheaper than the M22. After close examination I started questioning Axioms value or lack of.


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Bjski said:


> I know they use the same tweeter and I think we are on the same page with the new woofer. I bet Bryston reworked the crossover.


Buuuump!

I've been doing quite a bit of reading on the Bryston Middle T (in between the Model T and Mini T -- makes sense). The reviews for these speakers have been off the charts, though there is some criticism on the cabinet finishes (vinyl is standard, real wood veneers are $$ more). Bryston showed the Middle T at CES this year, though it was driven by their top of the line mono blocks, which was interesting.

Unfortunately, Bryston has chosen to limit distribution of their speakers to only certain Bryston dealers, so the local dealer doesn't have any.

The Middle T, at the same price point as a similarly veneered ATC SCM-40, which I have heard and is simply an astonishingly great speaker, had better be good. I guess I need to get to LA and take a listen.

The partnership with Axiom and their anechoic chamber has certainly turned into a good thing for both companies as I believe it has raised Axiom's status (and they can leverage Bryston's research) at the same time as providing Bryston with a cost effective way to produce what seem to be very good speakers.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Are you talking about this ones ?


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

The partnership with Axiom and their anechoic chamber has certainly turned into a good thing for both companies as I believe it has raised Axiom's status (and they can leverage Bryston's research) at the same time as providing Bryston with a cost effective way to produce what seem to be very good speakers.[/QUOTE]

If you look at the Bryston Model A line it looks very similar to the Axiom HP line,100,80 and 60. This would make sense if you add in the Bryston dealer profit and Axiom ships direct.

I agree I believe that Bryston and Axiom partnership has helped both brands. The question now is Axiom using better parts in there HP line or is Bryston using cheap parts? Both manufactures believe their new lines are quality products Bryston offering a 20 year warranty on speakers and Axiom offering 10 years on their HP line. 

In the end isn't about the enjoyment?


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Almadacr said:


> Are you talking about this ones ?


Admranger was talking about the Middle T. Your picture is showing the Model T. 

What I was addressing was Bryston Model A line and the Axiom HP line. The Axiom M100 was featured in the $3000 shoot off. The Bryston Model A is similar to the Axiom M100. Bryston new A line uses the new Axiom 61/2 woofer where the Model T line uses an 8 inch woofer.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Bjski said:


> Admranger was talking about the Middle T. Your picture is showing the Model T. What I was addressing was Bryston Model A line and the Axiom HP line. The Axiom M100 was featured in the $3000 shoot off. The Bryston Model A is similar to the Axiom M100. Bryston new A line uses the new Axiom 61/2 woofer where the Model T line uses an 8 inch woofer.


First picture Model T second picture Mini T. 
Forgot about the second picture.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

This is the M100 and as you previous stated Bryston is using the cheap parts of Axiom ( just the change in the drivers color and the M100 using a external DSP) .

BTW they were both in the same room and had the chance to listen both .


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Almadacr said:


> This is the M100 and as you previous stated Bryston is using the cheap parts of Axiom ( just the change in the drivers color and the M100 using a external DSP) .
> 
> BTW they were both in the same room and *had the chance to listen both* .


And the results of listening to them left you with what impressions on each?


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Almadacr said:


> This is the M100 and as you previous stated Bryston is using the cheap parts of Axiom ( just the change in the drivers color and the M100 using a external DSP) . BTW they were both in the same room and had the chance to listen both . http://s1118.photobucket.com/user/Fernando_Santos/media/SSI 2012/DSCN1586.jpg.html


Axiom now has a new 61/2 woofer, new tweeters and a different crossover in the HP models so has the parts quality improved? 

What about the sound quality? Bryston has been getting rave reviews for their Model T. Haven't seen much press on the Model A's which are similar to the Axiom's.


----------



## brwsaw (Feb 19, 2014)

Bjski said:


> Axiom now has a new 61/2 woofer, new tweeters and a different crossover in the HP models so has the parts quality improved?
> What about the sound quality?


After swapping out my M80's for M80HP's I can confirm they are a different breed, with a better sound, and the cross overs work well. Some of its subtle, at least at first. Once you sit down to listen the nuances become note worthy.
I hate to say anything bad about the M80, I didn't notice any issues with them and wish I could keep them too.
Now that I've got the HP's set up properly, I'm impressed. So much so we often turn off the surrounds and view satellite content in 3.1.
It could be the room dimensions are helping me here but there's no going back.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

brwsaw said:


> After swapping out my M80's for M80HP's I can confirm they are a different bread, with a better sound, and the cross overs work well. Some of its subtle, at least at first. Once you sit down to listen the nuances become note worthy. I hate to say anything bad about the M80, I didn't notice any issues with them and wish I could keep them too. Now that I've got the HP's set up properly, I'm impressed. So much so we often turn off the surrounds and view satellite content in 3.1. It could be the room dimensions are helping me here but there's no going back.


Nice!


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

admranger said:


> And the results of listening to them left you with what impressions on each?


From those 2 specific models ... not impressed at all for there price range $3000 and + . I said to the owners of the M80 at the time to keep them not worthed the investment . 

For us Canadians Axiom is not very well ... per say , respected and they did that to themselves but for me the QS8 is still one of the best surround speakers available in the market . For a front stage in the same price range i would consider other brands specially for the ones in the US .


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Almadacr said:


> From those 2 specific models ... not impressed at all for there price range $3000 and + . I said to the owners of the M80 at the time to keep them not worthed the investment . For us Canadians Axiom is not very well ... per say , respected and they did that to themselves but for me the QS8 is still one of the best surround speakers available in the market . For a front stage in the same price range i would consider other brands specially for the ones in the US .


Interesting seeing how the Axiom's held up in Home Theater Shack $3000 evaluation. The only speaker they seemed to dislike or didn't get excited about was the Polk.

Not familiar how Axiom dismissed the Canadians?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I was very impressed with the Axiom in the recent listening event at Sonnie's, but only after we moved it out into the room and optimized the position. Superb speaker.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Bjski said:


> Interesting seeing how the Axiom's held up in Home Theater Shack $3000 evaluation. The only speaker they seemed to dislike or didn't get excited about was the Polk.
> 
> Not familiar how Axiom dismissed the Canadians?


Yeah the Canadian affair is for another day and other tread this is not the right one . I can give you a example without without creating any controversy . In another forum i caught one guy that was passing himself as axiom speaker owner and in fact he was and still is a Axiom employee . 

Let's keep it like that one day if the subject comes up i will share what happen .:T


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks.....


----------



## exlabdriver (Mar 8, 2014)

Alma:

Your statement ref Canucks not respecting Axiom is a rather over-generaization and is quite frankly misleading.

I had so little respect for Axiom that I recently purchased 3 full sets (1 HT and 2 audio only) to replace my original audio set from the early 1990s that carried a 'Lifetime Warranty'. They were still performing like new when I retired them - still under warranty that I never had to access.

Just because they are not for you doesn't mean that many, many more don''t value and enjoy them immensely - whether they be Canucks or whatever...

TAM


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Almadacr said:


> From those 2 specific models ... not impressed at all for there price range $3000 and + . I said to the owners of the M80 at the time to keep them not worthed the investment .


Interesting. The reviews of the Brystons have been very favorable. The axiom review referenced above had me looking and that's when I stumbled upon the Brystons.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

admranger said:


> Interesting. The reviews of the Brystons have been very favorable. The axiom review referenced above had me looking and that's when I stumbled upon the Brystons.[/QUOTE
> 
> I think you need to listen to the speaker's and then be the judge. I have heard the new HP M80v4 and was surprised. I think it's a different speaker than the regular M80v3. As I said before the Axiom M100 did pretty well in the shack's $3000 evaluation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Admranger, sorry about the last response. Using an IPad never seem to get the quote's right. Lol


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

exlabdriver said:


> Alma:
> 
> Your statement ref Canucks not respecting Axiom is a rather over-generaization and is quite frankly misleading.
> 
> ...


Sorry but i wont enter in a argument with you and clearly you have a agenda . PS i stated before and i stand by it the QS8 are one of the best surround speakers available in the market but for the rest and in there price range i would shop around .


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

admranger said:


> Interesting. The reviews of the Brystons have been very favorable. The axiom review referenced above had me looking and that's when I stumbled upon the Brystons.


My experience with both models were at the Salon Son & Image in Montreal in 2012 during 2 days . Had a small talk with Ian from Axiom and why ( at the time ) adding the external DSP sold with the speakers and i didn't saw any advantage at all for a speaker priced at $3200 ( speaker + DSP ) . Ian and Amy were very open for me to bring my own music and make it a run . This were not only my impressions but from several guys that attended the show like me .


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Almadacr said:


> My experience with both models were at the Salon Son & Image in Montreal in 2012 during 2 days . Had a small talk with Ian from Axiom and why ( at the time ) adding the external DSP sold with the speakers and i didn't saw any advantage at all for a speaker priced at $3200 ( speaker + DSP ) . Ian and Amy were very open for me to bring my own music and make it a run . This were not only my impressions but from several guys that attended the show like me .


I'm guessing you didn't hear the new woofer's, tweeter's and crossover. The woofer's were introduced in the M100 last summer and the tweeters late January along with a new crossover. I'm guessing the new drivers were introduced to make the Bryston A line and then introduced to the Axiom HP line.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Bjski said:


> I'm guessing you didn't hear the new woofer's, tweeter's and crossover. The woofer's were introduced in the M100 last summer and the tweeters late January along with a new crossover. I'm guessing the new drivers were introduced to make the Bryston A line and then introduced to the Axiom HP line.


If the tweeters are new as late January no i didn't heard them but maybe tomorrow i will listen them if they are presented at the SSI in Montreal ( could't make it today ) but i don't see axiom represented in the exhibitors list but Bryston is there .


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

No Axiom but Bryston is there. I think they are playing the Model T's in a custom finish. Bryston is showing all their models.


----------



## exlabdriver (Mar 8, 2014)

I recently upgraded from QS4s to the QS8s with new V4 tweeters. Quite distinctive appearance from the V3s with the new perforated faceplate. 

They look quite nice in person and sound fine to me...


TAM


----------



## admranger (Jul 12, 2013)

Bjski said:


> No Axiom but Bryston is there. I think they are playing the Model T's in a custom finish. Bryston is showing all their models.


Did you get a chance to listen to them?


----------



## exlabdriver (Mar 8, 2014)

Posting withdrawn...

TAM


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Just a small update : I never ended to go to the Montreal show because of snow on sunday :hissyfit: so i have to wait to ear the Bryston some other time but i will check in Montreal some authorized retail store to see if they are carrying the speakers .


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

To bad.....was wondering what you thought. On some other forms the Model T got excellent reviews from Montreal. They also stated the show wasn't as good as past shows.

On another note my dealer contacted me and my Legacy's are going to be another 2 weeks.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Bjski said:


> To bad.....was wondering what you thought. On some other forms the Model T got excellent reviews from Montreal. They also stated the show wasn't as good as past shows.
> 
> On another note my dealer contacted me and my Legacy's are going to be another 2 weeks.


Can i ask were did you read the reviews from Montreal ?


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Almadacr,
Have you heard the new Axiom's or Bryston's yet? Axiom is offering an upgrade to the new tweeter's for (I think $77) and Bryston for about $90. I'm still wondering if the new tweeter is identical in both speaker brands.

How about a review of the Bryston Model T or a comparison between the Axiom HP100 v4, HP80v4 and the Bryston Model A series?


----------

